# Black water betta tank.



## DeepMetropolis (30 Nov 2019)

So I got my wife a black water betta tank for the kitchen.. (New project for me!)

Dimensions 50x30x30cm.

Everything was cheap except the light i guess..
Tank 24 euro, light 99euro, Eden filter with build in heater was a gift card, wood was algea infested spider wood scrub it for hours to get clean but it was free, rocks where free also it was one big piece of seiryu stone so smashed it in pieces. plants where 3 for 10euro only the orchids where 11 euro each.. ooh and the soil i did pay 30 euro for . The submerged plants where from my other tank.  Leaves free ofcorse..

And I made an 'waterfall' in it... only need to tidy/hide the hoses a bit..

Some pictures, just flooded.


----------



## MWood (30 Nov 2019)

Looks nice, which orchids are those?


----------



## DeepMetropolis (30 Nov 2019)

MWood said:


> Looks nice, which orchids are those?


Thanks, they are Bulbophyllum ambrosia and Bulbophyllum falcatum.
Hope they will survive and flower.


----------



## dean (30 Nov 2019)

Nice 
Well done 
Amazing that the light was the most expensive item 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWood (30 Nov 2019)

DeepMetropolis said:


> Thanks, they are Bulbophyllum ambrosia and Bulbophyllum falcatum.
> Hope they will survive and flower.


Cool, thanks!


----------



## DeepMetropolis (4 Dec 2019)

I was wondering about ferts. Browsed to rotala butterfly but then.. Never had a tank like this, think that EI would be overkill.. What should I dose? Terrestrial plants a planted in aquasoil (Dennerle). Under the water level there are some buces en a microsorum trident.. I can see the roots of the Phyllanthus getting larger then in the main tank with EI so there are not really a lot of ferts in the water column. So is there anyone that can give me a direction what to aim for?


----------



## alto (5 Dec 2019)

I can’t fathom why one would go EI in a blackwater or similarly low plant density or slow growth plant tanks 
(but then I’m in the low water column nutrients club ) ... instead I’d pick up some wild Bettas 

Awesome tank btw  

(but you requested an opinion  so I’d suggest Tropica fertilizers or similar (but choosing a system with separate micro/macro ... no idea what your water parameters are, I’m assuming low TDS etc as you said  “blackwater” ) - I suppose you can work out a suitable dilution if you’ve already the EI mixes)


----------



## MJQMJQ (5 Dec 2019)

DeepMetropolis said:


> I was wondering about ferts. Browsed to rotala butterfly but then.. Never had a tank like this, think that EI would be overkill.. What should I dose? Terrestrial plants a planted in aquasoil (Dennerle). Under the water level there are some buces en a microsorum trident.. I can see the roots of the Phyllanthus getting larger then in the main tank with EI so there are not really a lot of ferts in the water column. So is there anyone that can give me a direction what to aim for?



U dont really seem to have any underwater plants so I guess they're for your emersed plants?U can use about 5-10% of normal EI dosing.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (5 Dec 2019)

alto said:


> I can’t fathom why one would go EI in a blackwater or similarly low plant density or slow growth plant tanks
> (but then I’m in the low water column nutrients club ) ... instead I’d pick up some wild Bettas
> 
> Awesome tank btw
> ...



Thanks, there is already a betta in had him before the tank.. its a simple splendens but I like him.. 

As for the ferts it was more how much ppm of traces since its mosly terrestrial plants.. I already dose salts in other tanks.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (5 Dec 2019)

MJQMJQ said:


> U dont really seem to have any underwater plants so I guess they're for your emersed plants?U can use about 5-10% of normal EI dosing.


3 types of buce's, java fern and some mosses..  Yes mostly for emersed plants and ofcorse I think the buces die off eventually if there is almost no ferts in the water.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (23 Feb 2020)

Some pictures.. Sorry for the reflections its a bit hard to take some without in this tank.. The betta allways hide when taking pictures normally hes active all day showing off..


----------



## DeepMetropolis (24 Mar 2020)

Allways nice to see something flowering..


----------



## DeepMetropolis (21 Oct 2020)

Finally after all this time one of the mini orchids starts to flower.. It has four buds to go..


----------



## DeepMetropolis (20 Mar 2021)

Another orchid has started to flower!! 



Bulbophyllum falcatum


----------



## MMonis (26 Sep 2022)

Beautiful tank 😍...Do you have the names of the emersed plants you used ?


----------

